

A small self-contained alternative to readline and libedit - fshen
https://github.com/antirez/linenoise

======
daxelrod
This library is most famously used in Redis (I believe antirez wrote it for
that purpose).

Previous discussion on HN 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1209646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1209646)

------
stuaxo
Can it do nonblocking readline ?

